# Freaking out



## Nikki Gregory (Apr 12, 2020)

So I’m not sure what’s going on but I came home and got Diesels food ready then went to get him from his tank just like every other day and he jumped up at my hand and bit me so I let him settle a little and then left him alone for a couple minutes and he started running around his tank continuing to jump at the walls of his tank. So once he settled a bit more I went in again and this time he crawled up on my hand like usual and now just ate some chicken liver and eggs. I am very confused why he acted this way. Any advice? Do you think I handle it correctly?


----------



## rantology (Apr 12, 2020)

How old? and how long have you had him? When they're young they are prone to be more skittish and can get spooked by things, especially unfamiliar sounds or sights. They also go through puberty (males in particular) and have a phase of "rebelious" behavior like charging, whipping and trying to bite. 

Also if you hand feed it's possible he's associating you with the food (in a bad way) and getting a bit too excited about it. I'm currently trying to target train mine to a pair of blue tongs. Even if I dont feed him with the tongs every time, I make clicking noises and show him the tongs before he gets any food, so he knows its meal time (I don't want him to associate hand = food)


----------



## Nikki Gregory (Apr 12, 2020)

rantology said:


> How old? and how long have you had him? When they're young they are prone to be more skittish and can get spooked by things, especially unfamiliar sounds or sights. They also go through puberty (males in particular) and have a phase of "rebelious" behavior like charging, whipping and trying to bite.
> 
> Also if you hand feed it's possible he's associating you with the food (in a bad way) and getting a bit too excited about it. I'm currently trying to target train mine to a pair of blue tongs. Even if I dont feed him with the tongs every time, I make clicking noises and show him the tongs before he gets any food, so he knows its meal time (I don't want him to associate hand = food)


I’m not sure on EXACT age but I know he is a 2020 hatchling and I have had him a month today. It took me about 2 weeks to get him to crawl onto my hand all by himself ( we have an open top tank. I know it’s not ideal but it was a free 210 gallon tank) anyways, it was the EXACT same routine as every other day so far. And I do not hand feed. I put his food on a colored plate and sit him on top of his tank that way I can be closer to him with my hands around. After he bit me and I closed his tank I sat by it and kind of scolded him lol then we tried again and he got into my hand like normal. Then we hung out for a while before putting him back just like our normal everyday routine.


----------



## TripleTegus (Apr 12, 2020)

Sounds like your doing alright


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 12, 2020)

He is a dog with scales. He thought that the hand that fed him was food. You correct it by saying "NO!". You feed him when he is calm = correct association.


----------



## Nikki Gregory (Apr 12, 2020)

Walter1 said:


> He is a dog with scales. He thought that the hand that fed him was food. You correct it by saying "NO!". You feed him when he is calm = correct association.


Ok! Then I think I handled it the right way  we shall see tomorrow lol


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 12, 2020)

Nikki Gregory said:


> Ok! Then I think I handled it the right way  we shall see tomorrow lol


I think you did. You are boss.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Apr 15, 2020)

Just sounds like an off day keep doing what you're doing


----------



## Godzilla Earth (Apr 15, 2020)

like walter1 said, feed him when he's calm so he dosn't get the wrong assosiation.


----------



## Debita (Apr 15, 2020)

Sounds like you're doing a good job...it takes time to really connect, and teach him. Consistency is important.


----------



## Godzilla Earth (Apr 15, 2020)

Also, don't give up! someday he will calm down.


----------



## bocacash (Apr 16, 2020)

I would like to reinforce what rantology said. I have always made a clicking noise as I approach Jessie to feed him...he learned, quickly. what that means ! If I'm just going to socialize with him, or take him out...I just talk calmly to him. Also, if he is really hungry he will rush the food and bite at it...so, I always have it in a small bowl or plate with my hand/fingers on the side AWAY from him...in a very FIRM grip ! If he bites the food container...I am prepared and it doesn't spill out...learned from experience ! If he does bite...I remove the food/container from him, immediately...close the side doors and talk calmly to him until he stops his agitation...then I make the clicking noise again and reintroduce the food. Now that works every time...he never bites a second time !
As Walter said...they are very smart...dogs with scales and learn quickly ! Good Luck !


----------



## Debita (Apr 16, 2020)

I like Bocacash's clicker idea. I got bit by my male adult - it was traumatizing!! LOL My thumb was stuck inside his mouth that as it turns out, was not that easy to pry open. Once I collected myself, I got free... Any of these tricks that work are worth the effort.

Many painful days were had after that. It was completely my fault - I wasn't using tongs and was trying to give him a thawed mouse in the tub where he had never been fed before. He went airborne without any notice. He clearly didn't understand my demise. The mouse was in his mouth and that's all he cared about. Never do that!!!


----------



## Nikki Gregory (Apr 16, 2020)

bocacash said:


> I would like to reinforce what rantology said. I have always made a clicking noise as I approach Jessie to feed him...he learned, quickly. what that means ! If I'm just going to socialize with him, or take him out...I just talk calmly to him. Also, if he is really hungry he will rush the food and bite at it...so, I always have it in a small bowl or plate with my hand/fingers on the side AWAY from him...in a very FIRM grip ! If he bites the food container...I am prepared and it doesn't spill out...learned from experience ! If he does bite...I remove the food/container from him, immediately...close the side doors and talk calmly to him until he stops his agitation...then I make the clicking noise again and reintroduce the food. Now that works every time...he never bites a second time !
> As Walter said...they are very smart...dogs with scales and learn quickly ! Good Luck !


My only problem is that our routine is as soon as I take him out I feed him and then we hang out together either he’s in my shirt or we just lay on my bed as he crawls around. Should I change my routine at all? Should I not be doing it that way?


----------



## Dylan koch (Apr 19, 2020)

Sorry to interrupt your thread but no ones replied to mine yet and need advise asap!! My red tegu female hasn't ate in 4 days she never turns down a meal and has been acting very not her self!! Laying around all day seems super low energy barely can keep her eyes open I've been spraying her down alot and got her to drink a few sips of water!! My worry is that her intestines might of got clogged with something or cypress mulch that's mixed in her substrate!! I'm super worried! Shes lost weight and because I'm out of work I can't afford to take her to vet if she needs surgery!


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Apr 19, 2020)

Nikki Gregory said:


> My only problem is that our routine is as soon as I take him out I feed him and then we hang out together either he’s in my shirt or we just lay on my bed as he crawls around. Should I change my routine at all? Should I not be doing it that way?



You don't have to change your routine, just make sure it works for you both.


----------



## Debita (Apr 20, 2020)

Hey Dylan - Not sure you need to panic, but I understand you're concern. There are many threads here that address the issue you're talking about - so you might have to search around a little. For me, they are not necessarily consistent eaters. So many questions arise too, like is she coming out of brumation? Or, is she straining when she's trying to go?..... It's hard to give answers without quite a bit more information. You should search "constipation" or "obstruction" or... "impaction"...? There are some pretty obvious things they do when they're dehydrated too. 

I think you might try massaging her stomach in the med-warm tub to trigger the impulse to go. Even scratch the back of her tail. She'll prob try to go if she's in trouble, and if she can't you'll know because she'll keep trying with no results, or very little.


----------



## Godzilla Earth (Apr 20, 2020)

> Hey Dylan - Not sure you need to panic, but I understand you're concern. There are many threads here that address the issue you're talking about - so you might have to search around a little. For me, they are not necessarily consistent eaters. So many questions arise too, like is she coming out of brumation? Or, is she straining when she's trying to go?..... It's hard to give answers without quite a bit more information. You should search "constipation" or "obstruction" or... "blockage"...? There are some pretty obvious things they do when they're dehydrated too.
> 
> I think you might try massaging her stomach in the med-warm tub to trigger the impulse to go. Even scratch the back of her tail. She'll prob try to go if she's in trouble, and if she can't you'll know because she'll keep trying with no results, or very little.


 Also take your time, just keep trying to feed her and she might take it. unless nothing works or you know it's certain that somethings wrong, I don't think its panic worthy. (BTW take all of my advice with a grain of salt because I don't have any experience)


----------



## Dylan koch (Apr 21, 2020)

She has seemed more interested in food by licking it but not eating shes been drinking water.. I saw yesterday two poops in cage she is housed with a male red so I think the very runny liquidy one was hers I haven't seen my tegus poop more than once a day each


----------



## Godzilla Earth (Apr 21, 2020)

Hmm, thats pecuiliar. Is she by chance eating something else? like the substrate or something?


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Apr 21, 2020)

Dylan koch said:


> She has seemed more interested in food by licking it but not eating shes been drinking water.. I saw yesterday two poops in cage she is housed with a male red so I think the very runny liquidy one was hers I haven't seen my tegus poop more than once a day each



could be constipated or just dehydrated ......... Makesure plenty of water is available, add water and fish oil in her food and plenty of warm baths.


----------



## Godzilla Earth (Apr 22, 2020)

yeah Right on with what AlphaAlpha said, digestion requires water so that may be it


----------



## Dylan koch (Apr 22, 2020)

No not eating something else n yesterday I noticed 2 poops in my enclosures for the reds and one was super runny which looked to be hers and the other normal which I think was my males.. also I saw her take a bite today when I fed her this morning


----------



## Dylan koch (Apr 22, 2020)

When I got home today I fed her 10 or so crickets that she actually ate and a piece of ground turkey I soaked in water


----------



## Dylan koch (Apr 22, 2020)

It's odd idk what it was maybe the male was being a bully? Idk because he tried to take one of her crickets and she stole it straight out of his mouth


----------



## Debita (Apr 22, 2020)

I think I'd separate her and feed her as much as she'll take.

Also - watch for her to poop tomorrow/next day. Any way of separating her from the rest?


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 22, 2020)

Debita said:


> I think I'd separate her and feed her as much as she'll take.


That'd be a good idea.


----------



## Godzilla Earth (Apr 22, 2020)

yeah, many animals are mean too each other exept when breeding season so mabey thats it but idk


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 22, 2020)

In this case, it's a matter of dominance, separate them


----------



## Dylan koch (Apr 24, 2020)

Idk what it was today she ate a couple pieces of chicken hearts and gizzards though so I'm glad shes doing better still dont know what was wrong with her because it has been warm in az for awhile now and have heater in reptile room because nights still get a little chill like high 50s low 60s sometimes n days of 90s but room never gets lower than 80s


----------



## Dylan koch (Apr 24, 2020)

I'd have to make new enclosure unless I put her in big tubs I have but then issue of putting light n it not melting plastic tub


----------



## Dylan koch (Apr 24, 2020)

They cuddle all the time I've never seen issues shes back to eating


----------



## Guman (Apr 24, 2020)

Separate, increase temp. and soak every day. I can tell you that an extra-large Rubbermaid tub can handle the heat bc I have used it before as a hospital enclosure. Cut one-fourth of the lid off for light and heat, then cover another half with Towle, set the tub on a towel, and use some aluminum foil around sides reflect heat back into the tube. Last, add humidity and keep on paper. This way, you can monitor and know what is going on because otherwise, you are guessing. You can also use critter paper clumps sold at the pet supply store to allow the tegu to dig in, making themselves comfortable.


----------



## Guman (Apr 24, 2020)

Nikki Gregory said:


> So I’m not sure what’s going on but I came home and got Diesels food ready then went to get him from his tank just like every other day and he jumped up at my hand and bit me so I let him settle a little and then left him alone for a couple minutes and he started running around his tank continuing to jump at the walls of his tank. So once he settled a bit more I went in again and this time he crawled up on my hand like usual and now just ate some chicken liver and eggs. I am very confused why he acted this way. Any advice? Do you think I handle it correctly?


How is your little one doing? It sounds like you are doing everything correctly. Soon your little one will developer manners.


----------



## Nikki Gregory (May 6, 2020)

Guman said:


> How is your little one doing? It sounds like you are doing everything correctly. Soon your little one will developer manners.


Oh my gosh! He’s like my best friend now! Lol we have developed a bond already! Atleast I think lol there is no hesitation at all getting him out of his tank or anything! He loves to crawl around my bed and then find a warm place against my body and fall asleep, that is if he’s not on my neck under my hair. he loves my hair. He’s weird lol. But he’s amazing! Thank you for checking on us!!


----------

